
When respect for diversity is taken to crazy extremes - doener
https://www.economist.com/open-future/2018/05/15/when-respect-for-diversity-is-taken-to-crazy-extremes
======
qubex
This feels like the Intellectual Property/Patent mindset creeping into the
cultural sphere of ordinary memetic transmission. Which hilariously of course
is also a case of memetic transmission.

